# Rainbow W160 Profi-Kick mid bass drivers



## digimax (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought them from a user here years ago. Never got to use them just like the other stuff I've posted here in the last few days.

Link: Rainbow W160 Profi-Kick mid bass speakers

This is the original thread I got them from: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/16203-fs-rainbow-profi-kick-bass-mids.html

Cheers,
Miguel


----------

